# TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (Warning: Crappy iphone pics)



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Here's the DIY: (Install time: 20-25 minutes)
1. Turn wheel 90 degrees and loosen t25 torx bolts securing airbag after popping off little plastic covers on wheel
2. Straighten wheel and disconnect negative plug on battery
3. Pull off airbag and disconnect airbag plug
4. Remove wheel by removing 12mm triple square bolt
5. Install awesome wheel and then reverse the steps
(I was going to take pics of the install but it was so easy it would have taken longer to take all the pics, upload them, and then write this post.)
Before:








After:












_Modified by terje_77 at 7:26 PM 1/14/2009_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Should add this to the DIY


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

wow that was easy.
man, that just looks proper in your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

added to the diy.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (irishpride)*

I like it sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!
Terje i'm disappointed that you have all these mods and yet no aluminium dead pedals!!


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (yoonskim)*

very nice sir...


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

Nice nice nice... but...

NEEDS NEW REAL PICS! iPhone pics no count!


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

how much did that run you, for everything you need for the mod? Where'd you get it?
It sucks that you have to buy an airbag. I wish these were the stock wheels in our cars, they're so beautiful!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (fs454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fs454* »_how much did that run you, for everything you need for the mod? Where'd you get it?
It sucks that you have to buy an airbag. I wish these were the stock wheels in our cars, they're so beautiful!

Pm'ed

_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I like it sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!
Terje i'm disappointed that you have all these mods and yet no aluminium dead pedals!! 

Uhm...dead pedal forthcoming. I only have GLI clutch and brake pedals so far, lol.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*

P.s., I'll post real pics when I post my buildup thread at post 7777


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

you lost your boost gauge


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_you lost your boost gauge

You were probably a wiz with the Highlights magazine puzzles when you were a kid. 
Boost gauge was on the floor. If you look closer Mr. Wizard you will see the wires.


----------



## SICKWHIP (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I have an extra one of these if your interested. I was going to install it but I got a rs4 wheel.


----------



## Mak3 (Dec 7, 2008)

wow that steering wheel is looking very NOICEEE!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mak3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mak3* »_wow that steering wheel is looking very NOICEEE!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

Looks sweet! So... you have to buy a new airbag? uggghhh, this is starting to sound expensive.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (vwlippy)*

Airbag was included in the price. But yes, you need a new airbag to fit the wheel.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

what about battery cable? Your diy fails!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_what about battery cable? Your diy fails!!









Uhm...DIY instruction #2.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

That is a very worthwhile mod, my 2.0 brotha from a different fatha. Flatbottom wheels are the shizznit. Check your texto messages homie.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (SICKWHIP)*

Looks great Terje!

_Quote, originally posted by *SICKWHIP* »_Hey guys, I have an extra one of these if your interested. I was going to install it but I got a rs4 wheel.

Whats the selling price w/ shipping? Airbag included?


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

$$$ vs function - where's the beef ???


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
You were probably a wiz with the Highlights magazine puzzles when you were a kid.
 
Every Sunday morning, I'm at the local library kidz section, haven't lost a Highlights magazine puzzle completion race in over 15 years. w00t. These kidz got nothing on me. After I defeat them, I stamp their hand with my "j00 got pwned" stamper. Needless to say, I go through ink pads uber fast









_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Boost gauge was on the floor. If you look closer Mr. Wizard you will see the wires.
 

or, I dunno, you could take better quality pictures


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_$$$ vs function - where's the beef ???

Who needs function. It looks hot!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









J/k. In my opinion, I'd rather drive w/ a flat bottom b/c its easier to grasp. Although, now that I think about it, that would make my driving w/ my knees a bit harder. I can figure something out though.

_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_ or, I dunno, you could take better quality pictures









give him some credit..at least the pics weren't shaky. on that note, i would think the iPhone had a much better quality camera.


_Modified by krazyboi at 10:28 AM 1/15/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

looks great Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_ 

or, I dunno, you could take better quality pictures









Better pics forthcoming on my buildup thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_$$$ vs function - where's the beef ???

Some things just look good. Was it a waste of money? Maybe. Do I care? Not when I'm behind the wheel.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks great Chris 

Thanks Berk


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Some things just look good. Was it a waste of money? Maybe. Do I care? Not when I'm behind the wheel.









Just make sure you hide the bill well from your wife and all is set!


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Damn I love these wheels. I need one bad


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_Damn I love these wheels. I need one bad









You have the sickness. It can be cured.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes. Very treatable, as Drew and I would testify.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Anyone wanna buy my OEM one if I get this?!?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Anyone wanna buy my OEM one if I get this?!?

maybe throw up a feeler in the classifieds? But would probably be a tough sell. Might be better off holding onto it to swap back if/when you sell the car. Unless you need that $$ to buy the FBSW


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
maybe throw up a feeler in the classifieds? But would probably be a tough sell. Might be better off holding onto it to swap back if/when you sell the car. * Unless you need that $$ to buy the FBSW*









LoL...yea, pretty much. I mean, I could afford it no problem, but I don't feel like buying anything of equal value for the wife.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

AWESOME. Anyone try the RS6 wheel? It's flat-bottomed, but fatter than TT and the S-line badge on the down spoke should fit it if my info is correct.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If this is it...very nice!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_If this is it...very nice!









looks like the lines are a tad bit more aggressive at 3 and 9 o'clock, and the flat bottom is slightly different as well. Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_AWESOME. Anyone try the RS6 wheel? It's flat-bottomed, but fatter than TT and the S-line badge on the down spoke should fit it if my info is correct.

Yeah that one would fit. I would have gotten that one if it came without paddle shifters. definitely more aggressive looking.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Terje, so is your SW out of a TT with Sline package? Or is it out of a TT-S?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*

TT S-line. I wanted that one because the stitching is more similar to our OEM wheels. In addition, I wanted one without S-tronic/DSG paddles for obvious reasons.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Oops just forgot TTS comes with dsg only lol








Better pictures needed... I got iPhone too but I can take 100x better pictures than you lol


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*

The new wheel looks great, memories of the old .:R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Oops just forgot TTS comes with dsg only lol








Better pictures needed... I got iPhone too but I can take 100x better pictures than you lol

Yeah. Hence the warning about crappy pics at the outset. I'll post better pics on my buildup thread. Stay tuned


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Oops just forgot TTS comes with dsg only lol








Better pictures needed... I got iPhone too but I can take 100x better pictures than you lol

He should let someone else take the pics. I think he gets too excited when he sees the wheel.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
He should let someone else take the pics. I think he gets too excited when he sees the wheel.

Yeah, I'm easily excitable.


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

For the posts about value versus money on going to the flat bottom wheel.
I went from my A3 to a TT....in Taiwan...the TT is exactly double what I paid for my A3.(Which already is a lot more than what the US boys get one for!







And the single most awesome upgrade on the TT over the A3 in terms of usability is the wheel. I thickened mine to give it more of a "BMW M" feel (which I drove before my A3) and ABSOLUTELY love the wheel! Great mod, highly recommended!


----------



## acrobaticfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_$$$ vs function - where's the beef ???

Flat bottom = tactile reference where the wheel is = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One can rationalize anything.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TPE_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TPE_A3* »_The single most awesome upgrade on the TT over the A3 in terms of usability is the wheel. I thickened mine to give it more of a "BMW M" feel (which I drove before my A3) and ABSOLUTELY love the wheel! Great mod, highly recommended!

I agree with you TPE_A3, I think the Terje has spent his money wisely as well. Think about it, that thing that you grip tells the car where you need it to go, might as well make it feel like a million bux. Or a thousand, either way it's the one part of your car that excites the tactile senses, so why the hell not?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
I agree with you TPE_A3, I think the Terje has spent his money wisely as well. Think about it, that thing that you grip tells the car where you need it to go, might as well make it feel like a million bux. Or a thousand, either way it's the one part of your car that excites the tactile senses, so why the hell not?









Cheers TPE and imod. 
Totally agree with your summation. I frankly don't care if people think it was a waste of money. It looks and feels great and I'm happy. That's all that really matters when it comes to modding. Not how your car is an extension of your ***** or how you think that it gives you a license to be a jerk to people because you think that your car is somehow unique and special. 
And anyway, it's not like I'm blowing my ridiculously hard earned cash on whores and/or cocaine...

...yet!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Totally agree with your summation. I frankly don't care if people think it was a waste of money. It looks and feels great and I'm happy. That's all that really matters when it comes to modding. 

x100 Amen


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
And anyway, it's not like I'm blowing my ridiculously hard earned cash on *whores and/or cocaine...*
...yet!

What about those lap dances and/or weed??


----------



## djgc (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

niceeee. thanks!! 
i was wondering where can you get that steering wheel?
is there an after market one? replica or some sort?


----------



## A3s415 (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks great. I hope to soon own one as well. Thanks!!


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Found mine with airbag on German ebay.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
And anyway, it's not like I'm blowing my ridiculously hard earned cash on whores and/or cocaine...
...yet!


An update on this? It's been a year?


----------



## djgc (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yam)*

what did u search for?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ebay worldwide. Search Audi, steering wheel, TT, TT-S, or lenkrad. I see two currently, one of them a Lambo wheel. I believe I paid $650 for a new wheel and airbag.
ebay 
ebay 2


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

Can you retake the pics using an HD camera please?


----------



## djgc (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yam)*

nice thanks. is there one with the emblem S3? 
cos im driving an S3 atm : P


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

Sweet, 
Do you have to reset/recode anything with VAG?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiqtr* »_Sweet, 
Do you have to reset/recode anything with VAG?


no


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_

An update on this? It's been a year?


Just blowing my $$$ on whores. Drugs are bad for you.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

does anyone know if you can use the A8/S8 airbag in the TT FBMFSW?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrillntRed06* »_does anyone know if you can use the A8/S8 airbag in the TT FBMFSW? 



Don't think so.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I should get me one of these for my bday!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_I should get me one of these for my bday!


yep


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I've been looking at getting this steering wheel for a while I've found a couple that are selling without airbags. I found a few airbags on ebay that say they could be used for both the TT/S3/R8/A8 and I would rather pay 79 for the airbag versus 600. Can anyone confirm that they airbags aren't interchangeable.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (terje_77)*

SAVED! i ordered myself TTS steering wheels


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (mkim)*

Where from? and how much? 
Let me know please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: TT S-line FBSW Install DIY (DjSherif)*

I bought one about a month ago from ebay UK for approx. $650 shipped with an airbag. You can find them cheaper on German ebay because the Euro isn't as strong as the GBP, but most are without an airbag.
Mine has the red stitching, multi-function, and paddles


_Modified by BrillntRed06 at 6:44 AM 2/25/2010_


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So I broke down and bought a new FBSW myself.. Super excited to get it. White stitching, MFA and Paddles.
I hope it doesn't get stuck in customs.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i got a red stitching version if you want to trade with me.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (mkim)*

Thanks for the offer, but that won't happen.The white stitching matches the seats and shifter. The way it's supposed to be.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

im curious, if all those oem flat bottom wheels, are they all in same size?

IF not, i would like the smallest one.

Thanks in advance.


----------

